# Update on AC



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

I found a jetty off of Massachetts Ave. It is two blocks north of the Showboat Casino. Although I did not catch anything a few others caught a flounder and a weakfish. Parking is free and the jetty is free. There is a small fishing shop called the "One Stop" two blocks north of Massacuchetts Ave on Atlantic Ave that I recommend. Tell the owner the guy with the boat rod sent you.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

I believe it's one block more to the north.... Vermont Ave. Jetty!!!
World record striper caught there!!! nICE SPOT!!!
stripasaurus


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

I always heard that the record came from the 'T' jetty (Oriental Avenue.) The NJ DEP web site does say it came from a jetty at Vermont Street (See T Jetty under NJ hot spots.) I've seen some real nice stripers come from the 'T' Jetty in the Fall (usually on live eels.) Hopefully I'll get past the blackfish and get some striper fishing in come October....


----------

